# PPD by GPU



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 9, 2010)

i was wondering if you guys would want to contribute to setting up a chart for PPD for each GPU? 

for instance im running a i7 @ 4.2 and my 470 @ 675/1350 and i pull around 12K realworld.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database-now.html


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent link, just what I was going to suggest!


----------

